# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Enzalutamid, MDV 3100

## ingorion

Hallo Mitstreiter,

gibt es schon Ergebnisse, Erfahrungen oder Berichte über den oben 
genannten Hoffnungsträger? 
Wer hat wann mit der Einnahme begonnen?
Wer galt wann als resistent gegenüber Zytika?
Mich würde es sehr interessieren, wenn sich hier jemand mitteilen würde.

Ich wünsche allen, alles Gute,

----------


## weinreich

hallo  ingo

ich nehme seit zwei wochen mdv 3100 und bin im härtefallprogramm. habe keine nebenwirkungen und bin mit einem psa-wert von ca. 1500 eingestiegen. blutwerte habe ich noch nicht.

abi habe ich ca. 1,5 jahre genommen. resistent war ich bei ca. 1500 psa. es wirkte überhaupt nicht mehr.
das mittel soll immer zur selben zeit genommen werden. vier pillen. der hersteller gibt auch an, was nicht eingenommen werden soll.


gruss aus hbg,      manni

----------


## basti-

Hallo Forumsteilnehmer,

bisher ist leider nicht viel passiert im Thread was den Erfahrungsaustausch bzgl. Enzalutamid/MDV3100 (Xtandi®) angeht...

Gibt es denn gar keine Neuigkeiten von Härtefallprogramm-Teilnehmern wie es euch bisher mit MDV ergangen ist? Welche Nebenwirkungen hattet ihr, wie sind die Blutwerte? Nach wievielen Wochen trat eine Wirkung ein?

Mein Vater nimmt MDV seit knapp 4 Wochen, der Einstieg erfolgte mit einem PSA von etwas über 600. Eine Kurzvorstellung über seinen bisherigen Verlauf habe ich im Abiraterone Thread geschildert. (Abi hat er für 3 Monate genommen und es hat ihm sehr geholfen aber irgendwann dann auch keine Wirkung mehr gezeigt).

Die ersten Blutwerte unter MDV waren leider alles andere als gut. PSA hat sich innerhalb von 4 Wochen verdoppelt auf fast 1300. Die Schmerzen der zahlreichen Knochenmetas haben nicht wirklich nachgelassen, der Allgemeinzustand ist absolut schlecht, er ist sehr müde und abgeschlagen, isst nur wenig.

Der Arzt meinte, man müsse mit MDV Geduld haben, es würde nur langsam seine Wirkung entfalten und man sollte derzeit nicht zuviel hinein interpretieren bzgl. des hohen PSA Wertes (??)

Was den kräftigen PSA Anstieg angeht, bin ich jedoch vollkommen aufgeschmissen als Medizin Laie und bräuchte dringend eine Zweitmeinung (was angesichts der Feiertage momentan schwer werden dürfte) - also verzeiht mir wenn ich mit meinen Fragen das Forum hier drangsaliere.

*Könnte es sein, daß MDV einen PSA Flare verursacht, wie es z.B. von anderen Medikamenten bekannt ist??* Oder wirkt das Ganze bei ihm einfach nicht?

Aus englischen Foren geht z.B. hervor, daß MDV sehr gut in der Lage ist, schon innerhalb 2-3 Wochen einen hohen PSA Wert zu halbieren, die Schmerzen zu reduzieren und den Allg.Zustand wesentlich zu verbessern...

Besten Dank & frohe Feiertage,

basti

----------


## LowRoad

Basti, (aka Greenwood, Paul  :L&auml;cheln:  )
jetzt folge ich Dir mal hierher mit einem kurzen Hinweis auf ein aktuelles Barken Video: Treatment options post Taxotere Ab 9:20 beschreibt er seine Option, die er immer einsetzt wenn gar nichts mehr geht: Hochdosis Estrogen Injektion. Da ich momentan sowie an diesem Estradiol Thema dran bin, ein interessanter Aspekt. Vielleicht übersetze ich das nach Weihnachten...

Ein anderer, leider zwischenzeitlich verstorbener Kollege, hat Taxotere® mit Removab® kombiniert, was ihm nochmal 6 Monate "gebracht" hat.

Vielleicht suchst Du Dir besser einen Spezialisten!
Frohe Weihnachten - trotzdem!!!

----------


## Peter F.

Hallo Forumsteilnehmer,
bei mir ist es ähnlich es hat sich nichts wesentliches seit der Einnahme von Enzalutmid verändert außer dass ich sehr müde bin(siehe mein Profil).
Gruß
Peter F.

----------


## Harald_1933

> Vielleicht übersetze ich das nach Weihnachten...


Lieber Andi,

könnte es sein, dass Du inzwischen dazu gekommen bist, den von Dir erwähnten Text zu übersetzen. Das würde sicher nicht nur mich sehr interessieren. Gut wäre es auch, wenn  weitere Betroffene, die diesen Hoffnungsträger schon für sich in Anspruch genommen haben, sich hier äußern würden. Vielen Dank im voraus.

Gruß Harald.

*"Die Endlosigkeit des wissenschaftlichen Ringens sorgt unablässig dafür, dass dem forschenden Menschengeist seine beiden edelsten Antriebe erhalten bleiben und immer wieder von neuem angefacht werden: die Begeisterung und die Ehrfurcht"*
(Max Planck)

----------


## Pierrot

*Xtandi*

Hier ein Erfahrungsbericht auf Englisch! Tom Johnson nimmt seit Dezember 2012 Xtandi und sein PSA-Wert hat sich von 84 auf 1.77 reduziert. Als Nebenwirkung werden gelegentliche Schlafschwierigkeiten angegeben!

http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=336&page=data

Gruss
Pierrot

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Pierrot,

lesenswerte PKH. *Dies* zur Ergänzung. Die am Ende des Links aufgeführten Stellungnahmen von Patienten sollte man auch lesen.

Gruß Harald.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...könnte es sein, dass Du inzwischen dazu gekommen bist, den von Dir erwähnten Text zu übersetzen. Das würde sicher nicht nur mich sehr interessieren...


*[9:16] Dr.Barken:
*_Zum Schluss meine aller - aller - aller - allerliebste Therapie, die bei Patienten, die schon alles und jedes ohne großen Erfolgt ausprobiert hatten, immer wirkt, speziell bei Knochenschmerzen, was ich ihnen natürlich nicht wünsche, das wäre eine Estrogen-Infusion, Hochdosis. ... DES [Diethylstilbestrol] Infusion ist extrem wirksam um Knochenschmerzen zu stoppen und einen PSA Abfall zu bewirken. Es wirkt so etwa 2 bis 6 Monate. Das mal als Beispiel....

_Harald,
ich habe die gesamte Video-Blog Übersetzung *hier* reingestellt, weil besser passend...

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Andi,

erneut vielen Dank für Deine immense Aktivität, uns Betroffenen frühzeitig durch die Übersetzung von Stellungnahmen renommierter Experten Hinweise für eine irgendwann einmal hoffentlich nicht notwendige Therapiestrategie zu vermitteln. Auch unser Telefonat  heute früh empfand ich als manchmal notwendige Beruhigungspille in Anbetracht meiner aktuellen PKH.

Gruß Harald.

*"Erfolg ist schon das, wenn man sich entschließt etwas zu tun"*
(P Maffay)

----------


## RuStra

> ...
> 
> Die ersten Blutwerte unter MDV waren leider alles andere als gut. PSA hat sich innerhalb von 4 Wochen verdoppelt auf fast 1300. Die Schmerzen der zahlreichen Knochenmetas haben nicht wirklich nachgelassen, der Allgemeinzustand ist absolut schlecht, er ist sehr müde und abgeschlagen, isst nur wenig.
> 
> Der Arzt meinte, man müsse mit MDV Geduld haben, es würde nur langsam seine Wirkung entfalten und man sollte derzeit nicht zuviel hinein interpretieren bzgl. des hohen PSA Wertes (??)
> 
> ...
> 
> *Könnte es sein, daß MDV einen PSA Flare verursacht, wie es z.B. von anderen Medikamenten bekannt ist??* Oder wirkt das Ganze bei ihm einfach nicht?


Hallo Basti, das mit dem Flare, woher hast du das, was ist da dran?

Wir diskutieren in unserer Gruppe derzeit die Situation zweier Kollegen, die das Enzalutamid im Rahmen des Härtefallprogramms bekommen,
der eine seit Mitte November, der andere seit Anfang Dezember.
Bei beiden sieht es nicht so aus, dass das Enzalutamid gut wirkt, jedenfalls nicht in der erhofften Zeitspanne.

Bei dem einen war 2 Wochen nach Beginn der E-Einnahme der PSA-Wert von 910 auf 620 gefallen, immerhin. Das hat aber nicht gehalten.

Es gibt ja vergleichsweise wenig Erfahrungsberichte.
Was vielleicht eine plausible Erklärung wäre: Wenn ich mit HB, Chemo und dann Abiraterone schon insbesondere die Androgenrezeptor-vermittelten Signalketten lange Zeit geblockt/ manipuliert habe, könnte es da nicht sein, dass man zu dem jetzigen Zeitpunkt, wo das Enzalutamid zur Verfügung steht, mit der Blockade des Androgen-Rezeptors ohnehin nicht mehr so viel machen kann, weil der im PCa-Progress schon weitgehend ausgedient hat?

Jedenfalls ist im Moment schulmedizinisch bei Versagen des Enzas im Härtefallprogramm Schluss, da braucht es weitere Antworten.

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## weinreich

hallo

nach dem bps-magazin  3, 2011  seite 18...prof.  heidenreich..


mdv 3100 bewirkt auch im inneren des zellkernes eine blockade der hormonell unabhängigen stoffwechselwege.

kann sein, dass der psaabfall etwas länger dauert.


gruss   manni, hbg.

----------


## Peter F.

Hallo

nach gestrigem Besuch bei meinem Onkologen und ausführlichem Gespräch über die Therapiestrategie. Bei progredienter
Erkrankung die Einnahme von mdv 3100 zu beenden. Progress mit zunehmende Parese re OS-> LWK Filiae=> Spinalkanal-
stenose und hochgradig enge Neuroformina L3/4 bds. PSA Anstieg in einem Monat von 281 auf 384  Radiato UNI Mannheim. Sein Vorschlag wie weiter zu verfahren wäre "best supportiv care und Verzicht auf eine weitere Chemotherapie
(habe schon 3 gehabt), alternativ Umstellung der Behandlung auf z.B. Cabazitaxel oder Wiederaufnahme Taxotere
(wö. Gabe oder 3 wö.) vs alternativ Therapie Prostasol.
Nun das wars wohl!
Gruß 
Peter F.

----------


## RuStra

> Nun das wars wohl!
> Gruß 
> Peter F.


Das will ich nicht hoffen! 
Auch in solcher Situation muss die Metastasen-Masse-Verringerung Ziel bleiben, auch wenn gute Ideen rar sind.
Was macht dein Herz, du hattest mal Probleme?
Ende November schreibst du "Blutwerte sonst gut" - immer noch?
Gegen die rasant zunehmende Inflammation würde ich massiv vorgehen, mit viel Bromelain, Fischöl etc., der CRP muss runter, die gesamte Eicosanoid-Lage muss geändert werden, die Arachidonsäure muss raus, die hockt auch in den Fettzellen der Knochenmatrix.
Ich würde alles Erdenkliche tun, den Allgemeinzustand wieder etwas zu festigen und auf eine erneute Kombi aus Pro-oxidativem Angriff (Chemo)
und unterstützenden Massnahmen hinarbeiten - wobei ich hier neuerdings auch Kurzfrist-Hungerkuren zähle (s. Longo et al.), die Kombi mit VitC hast du ja schon mal ausprobiert, wenngleich es nicht um eine kleine, sondern um eine grosse Dosis gehen würde.


- Frage in die Runde:   *Wie kann man*    sonst noch   *progredienten (Knochen-)Metastasen, die schmerzen, stoppen?*

----------


## RuStra

> *Xtandi*
> 
> Hier ein Erfahrungsbericht auf Englisch! Tom Johnson nimmt seit Dezember 2012 Xtandi und sein PSA-Wert hat sich von 84 auf 1.77 reduziert. Als Nebenwirkung werden gelegentliche Schlafschwierigkeiten angegeben!
> 
> http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=336&page=data
> 
> Gruss
> Pierrot


Von Tom Johnson lese ich gerade einen Hinweis auf eine neue Auswertung der Enzalutamid-PostChemo-Zulassungsstudie bzgl. des Einsatzes von Kortikosteroiden:

Demnach ist es denjenigen Männern in der Studie, die Kortikosteroide genommen haben, um einiges schlechter gegangen als denen, die es nicht genommen haben. 
Der Studienleiter Howard Scher wird angeführt:




> Despite widespread use of steroids in cancer treatment, several lines of evidence suggest that corticosteroids might have the potential to stimulate prostate cancer growth, said Scher. Potential mechanisms include: 
> - Activation of promiscuous androgen receptors
> - Stimulation of human SGK1 expression
> - Promotion of IL-6 expression
> - Activation of glucocorticoid receptor signaling


Was also beim Einsatz vom Abiraterone Pflicht ist, ist beim Einsatz vom Enzalutamid eher schädlich.
Kortikosteroide, von denen es immer heisst, sie hätten einen eigenen Anti-Krebs-Effekt, können also auch das PCa-Wachstum stimulieren.
Ich fürchte, wir müssen uns mit den Einzelheiten beschäftigen. 

What the heck ist SGK1 ?? Serin-Threonin-Protein-Kinase ... die PubMed-Suche nach "SGK1 cancer" liefert 50 Treffer, nach "SGK1 prostate cancer" nur 8. 
SGK heisst Serum/glucocorticoid regulated kinase.

Also meine erste Frage wäre, wenn es diese Zusammenhänge gibt, die jetzt bei der Enzalutamid-Studie aufgefallen sind, wieso sollen sie nicht auch unter der Abiraterone-Therapie eine Bedeutung haben, handelt es sich doch um diegleichen PCa-Klone? Auch wenn man aufgrund der Blockung der Steroid-Produktion gleich ganz oben Kortikosteroide supplementieren muss, wäre ja trotzdem die Frage, wieviel genau und ist viel hier nicht vielleicht auch zu viel? (Abgesehen davon, dass ich auch nicht verstanden habe, wie man mit dem täglichen Auf und Ab des natürlichen Cortisol-Pegels umgeht)

----------


## Urologe

> - Frage in die Runde:   *Wie kann man*    sonst noch   *progredienten (Knochen-)Metastasen, die schmerzen, stoppen?*


Hallo,
ich habe sehr viele gute Erfahrungen mit einer Samarium-Therapie in dieser Situation gemacht.
Es ist aber wichtig zu wissen, dass nach der ersten Gabe die Schmerzen für einige Tage verstärkt
sein können, die Behandlung dreimonatlich wiederholt werden sollte und dass in der Regel
jede Folgebehandlung besser wirkt als die vorhergehende.
Und erst ab der dritten Gabe sieht man oft auch lebensverlängernde Wirkung, egal was sonst
noch so gegeben wird ....
Besser noch wäre Alpharadin (weniger Nebenwirkungen auf das Blutbild), ist aber derzeit hier
absolut nicht zu bekommen

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo,
> ich habe sehr viele gute Erfahrungen mit einer Samarium-Therapie in dieser Situation gemacht.


Danke für den Vorschlag! 
Peter, was sagst Du dazu? 
Mir kommen weitere Möglichkeiten in den Sinn: 
Wenn Somatostatin-Rezeptor positiv, zu erkennen mit Octreotid-Scan, dann Sandostatin-Infusion.
Dr. Barken hatte in einem kürzlich von LowRoad übersetzen Vortrag/Interview gesagt, dass, wenn nichts mehr geht, eine Östrogen-Therapie nochmal was bringt.
Überhaupt würde ich an Deiner Stelle, Peter, einzelne Metastasen untersuchen lassen, sodass sich vielleicht doch für Deinen Onkologen (oder einen anderen) noch Therapie-Ansatzpunkte ergeben.
Und dann hätte ich noch die Frage, was denn Deine Selbsthilfegruppe zu Deiner Situation sagt?
Grüsse aus HH,
Rudolf

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Patients on corticosteroids during treatment with enzalutamide (Xtandi) or placebo had a median overall survival of 10.8 months compared with 18.3 months for men not on steroids.
> 
> The data showed a survival decrement associated with corticosteroid use in both treatment arms..


*medpage taday*, Steroids Reduce Benefits of Prostate Ca Tx

----------


## LowRoad

"...The European Medicines Agency Committee for Medicinal Products for Human Use (CHMP) recommended granting marketing authorization for both products at its recent April meeting. Final approval from the European Commission is anticipated shortly;* it usually comes about 60 days after a CHMP recommendation*..."

*[1]:* Medscape News: Vismodegib and Enzalutamide Recommended for EU Approval

----------


## LowRoad

Dr.Myers[1]: Welche Medikamente oder Behandlungen können derzeit mit Xtandi® kombiniert werden?

Da dieses Medikament erst vor kurzem von der FDA zugelassen wurde, wird es eine Weile dauern, bis wir Publikationen bekommen in denen Nutzen oder Schaden von Xtandi® Kombinationen zu sehen sein wird. Folglich können wir nur über Arzneimittelkombinationen sprechen, wo keine nachteiligen Wechselwirkungen mit anderen Arzneimitteln bekannt sind, und wo eine therapeutische Grundlage für die Kombination existiert. 

Während Xtandi® derzeit für den Einsatz nach Taxotere Versagen zugelassen ist, lassen es seine Eigenschaften als vorteilhaft erscheinen, es als Teil einer Erstlinientherapie einzusetzen. Offensichtlich scheint es keine Sicherheitsbedenken hinsichtlich der Kombination von Xtandi® und einem LHRH-Agonisten wie Lupron®, Zoladex®, Trelstar® oder Eligard® als Teil der Erstlinientherapie bei schlechter Prognose mit weit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs zu geben. Auch scheint es keine Sicherheitsbedenken zu geben was die Kombination dieses Medikaments mit Firmagon®[Degarelix] bei neu diagnostizierten Patienten anbelangt, bei denen eine sehr schnelle Wirkung erforderlich ist.

Taxotere wird teilweise über das Enzym CYP3A4 aus dem Körper abgebaut. Derselbe Weg wird in gewissem Maße ebenfalls von Xtandi® verwendet. Damit besteht die Möglichkeit, dass der Taxotere Serumwert erhöht wird, wenn diese beiden Medikamente kombiniert werden. Je nach Situation kann es erforderlich sein, die anfängliche Dosis einer oder beider Medikamente zu reduzieren. Über CYP3A4 wird auch Ketoconazol abgebaut, und die Kombination dieser beiden Medikamente würde sehr wahrscheinlich eine erhebliche Reduzierung der anfänglichen Dosen beider Medikamente erforderlich machen. Carboplatin wird auch oft bei fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs eingesetzt. Momentan sehe ich keine potenzielle Wechselwirkung zwischen diesen beiden Medikamenten. Am AIDP verwenden wir häufig Leukine und haben bisher keine negativen Wechselwirkungen zwischen Leukine und Xtandi® gesehen. Zytiga® und Xtandi® werden beide zumindest teilweise über CYP3A4 abgebaut, eine klinische Studie die Kombination der beiden Medikamente ist derzeit im Gange. Ich nehme an, dass dabei die Wechselwirkung berücksichtigt wurde. Diese Kombination hat eine starke biologische Grundlage, und ich bin sehr an den Ergebnissen dieser Studie interessiert.

*Eigene Anmerkungen:
*Bei CYP3A4 klingeln natürlich sofort die Alarmglocken - Stichwort Grapefruit[2]! 



> ...Besonders die in der Grapefruit enthaltenen Stoffe Naringenin und Bergamottin, die die Isoform des Cytochrom-P450, das CYP1A2, in der Leber hemmen bzw. Naringin das CYP3A4, können die Wirkung von Substanzen wie Dextromethorphan, Simvastatin, Terfenadin, Felodipin, Nifedipin, Verapamil, Östradiol, Midazolam, Koffein, Tacrolimus, Ivabradin und Cyclosporin A deutlich steigern und die Wirkdauer erhöhen, da der Abbau (Metabolisierung) durch sie verzögert wird...


Bicalutamide wird ebenfalls über CYP3A4 abgebaut. Kombination von Abiraterone und Bicalutamide sind zwar bisher nicht beschrieben worden, erfordern aber ggf. eine Dosisanpassung um etwa 50%[3].

So, keep an eye on it!
------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Myers, Combining Xtandi® With Other Drugs
*[2]:* Wikipedia, Grapefruit
*[3]:* Casodex® Zytiga® Combo

----------


## LowRoad

Nach erfolgreichem Abschluss der AFFIRM Studie wurde Enzalutamide (Xtandi®) für den Einsatz NACH Chemotherapie in den USA und Europa zugelassen. Die Zulassung für Enzalutamide in früheren Stadien sollte durch die PREVAIL Studie untersucht werden. Diese wurde jetzt, nach einer Bewertung der Zwischenergebnisse, abgebrochen. Die Patienten im Placeboarm erhalten das Medikament, und es wird empfohlen eine Zulassungserweiterung für dieses Setting zu erklären. Eine erfreuliche Entwicklung, die uns ein ganzes Stück voran bringt.

Tomasz M. Beer, einer der Prüfärzte der PREVAIL Studie:



> Meines Wissens sind die Vorteile im Gesamtüberleben und dem radiologisch progressionsfreiem Überleben bei den heutigen PREVAIL Studienergebnissen beispiellos für diese Patientenpopulation.


-------------------------------------
*[1]:* Medscape Medical Students, Enzalutamide First-Line in Prostate Cancer: Trial Stopped

----------


## Hvielemi

> Eine erfreuliche Entwicklung, die uns ein ganzes Stück voran bringt.


*Naja,* schauen wir uns das etwas näher an:
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/812955?src=rss

Der Gewinn an radiologisch nachweisbarem progressfreiem Überleben 
wird mit *81%* angegeben. 
Klingt *sensationell!*



> Enzalutamide also showed a significantly improved radiographic  
> progression-free survival, showing an 81% reduction in risk for 
> radiographic progression or death compared with placebo.


Liest man weiter, findet man, dass das Medikament  den radiologischen
 Progress um volle *10 Monate* verzögert. 
Auch *toll!*



> The median radiographic progression-free survival was not yet reached 
> (95% CI, 13.8 months - upper limit not yet reached) in the enzalutamide  group 
> and was 3.9 months (95% CI, 3.7 - 5.4) in the placebo group


... was offensichtlich mit einer heftigeren Progression hinterher erkauft wird,
denn von diesen 10 Monaten bleiben nach 32 Monaten grad noch 
*2 Monate längeres Gesamtüberleben*:



> median overall survival was 32.4 months (...) for enzalutamide 
> versus 30.2  months (...) for patients  receiving placebo.


Das ist ernüchternd wenig für Therapiekosten von rund * 200'000.--*


Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi/Konrad


PS: Ich bitte um Korrektur, wenn ich das falsch gelesen haben sollte.

----------


## LowRoad

*Naja Konrad,
*wie du auf 200.000 kommst ist mir zwar schleierhaft, aber teuer ist es schon, und heilen tut es dich auch nicht, *soweit korrekt! 

*Was wurde eigentlich in der Studie untersucht?
Alle Patienten erhielten Standard-Of-Care und hatten einen mCRPCa (metastatic castration resistant PCa), also waren sie schon ziemlich weit vorangekommen. Standard-Of-Care bedeutet in diesem Setting: Docetaxel-Abiraterone-Mitoxantrone und dann ist das Ziel auch schon bald in Sicht. Nun wirkt aber Abiraterone nur, oder zumindest erheblich besser, wenn nicht zuvor Enzalutamide gegeben wurde, also im Placeboarm. Dadurch egalisiert sich das Protokoll wieder, und so betrachtet wird lediglich untersucht, ob eine Zweitlinien-Hormonentzugstherapie (2nd-Line-ADT) *VOR* Chemo wirksamer ist als *NACH* Chemo.

*Antwort: JA,* keine PSA Kosmetik, sondern ein robuster Überlebensvorteil, wie schon bei Abiraterone vor Chemo.

Enzalutamide verlangt aber nicht die gleichzeitige Einnahme von Glucocorticoiden, was die Tür für eine Kombination mit Immuntherapien offen hält. Leider ist das alles noch viel zu wenig, und ich hatte das Dilemma ja in einem Parallelthread versucht zu beschreiben, es wird noch 10 Jahre dauern, bis wir wirklich deutlich vorankommen. Bis dahin gilt: Lebenszeit wird nicht in Late-Stage-Disease Settings gewonnen, sondern, wenn die Krankheit scheinbar leicht unter Kontrolle zu halten ist vertrödeln viele Patienten diese Option. Oder wie es FS mal formuliert hat, korreliert eine ungenügende Erstlinien-ADT mit einem frühen Versagen dieser ADT!

----------


## Hvielemi

> wie du auf 200.000 kommst ist mir zwar schleierhaft, aber teuer ist es schon


Lieber Andi, das geht so:
Etwa  6'500 mal 30 Monate gibt etwa  200'000, aber ich war da 
mit dem Preis rund  2'000 zu hoch und habe nicht berücksichtigt, 
dass das Medikament wohl irgendwann, wenn es nicht mehr greift, 
abgesetzt wird.




> Nun wirkt aber Abiraterone nur, oder zumindest erheblich besser, wenn nicht zuvor Enzalutamide gegeben wurde, also im Placeboarm. Dadurch egalisiert sich das Protokoll wieder, und so betrachtet wird lediglich untersucht, ob eine Zweitlinien-Hormonentzugstherapie (2nd-Line-ADT) *VOR* Chemo wirksamer ist als *NACH* Chemo.
> 
> *Antwort: JA,* keine PSA Kosmetik, sondern ein robuster Überlebensvorteil, wie schon bei Abiraterone vor Chemo.


Die Wirkung von Abiraterone, hab ich verstanden, werde bereits durch eine vorangegangene Bicalutamid-Therapie beeinträchtigt. Enzalutamid als noch potenteres Antiandrogen hat also einen noch heftigeren Einfluss. Damit wäre also der Weg "Einmal Anti-Androgen - immer Antiandrogen" vorgezeichnet, was ja, angesichts des "robusten" Überlebensvorteils von 2 Monaten durchaus in Ordnung geht.




> Enzalutamide verlangt aber nicht die gleichzeitige Einnahme von Glucocorticoiden, was die Tür für eine Kombination mit Immuntherapien offen hält.


Und gerade auf dem Gebiet der Immuntherapien ist ja einiges in der Pipeline ...




> Lebenszeit wird nicht in Late-Stage-Disease Settings gewonnen, sondern, wenn die Krankheit scheinbar leicht unter Kontrolle zu halten ist vertrödeln viele Patienten diese Option. Oder wie es FS mal formuliert hat, korreliert eine ungenügende Erstlinien-ADT mit einem frühen Versagen dieser ADT!


Diesen Satz hab ich nachdenklich zur Kenntnis genommen. 
Ich frage mich nun, ob eine rasche Absenkung des PSA auf einen 
Nadir von 0.02 ng/ml mit Bicalutamid allein "ungenügend" sei.

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi / Konrad


PS:
Verzeih bitte meine holzschnittartige Argumentation, ich leide wieder mal 
unter Brechreiz, Schwäche und Unfähigkeit, mich zu konzentrieren, 
schon gar nicht auf feingedrechselte Sätze und Zahlen in Studienberichten. 
Ob das auf die aggressive Blutdrucktherapie seit diesem vermeintlichen 
Herzkasper zurückzuführen sei, oder vielleicht doch auf das Bicalutamid,
wie ich anlässlich dieser Herzepisode schon vermutet hatte, weiss ich nicht.

----------


## LowRoad

*Oh je Konrad,*
das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an. Du kommst wirklich erstaunlich schlecht mit deiner ADT klar! Herzepisoden kenne ich von meiner Frau, und dann schaut sie schon immer etwas unglücklich aus. Oft ereilt es sie bei Anstrengung, also z.B. Rennradfahren - dann geht gar nichts mehr. Konrad, vielleicht könnte dir unser gemeinsamer Freund Winfried ein paar Tipps geben?

*Enzalutamide:
*Alle im castration-resistant-setting eingesetzten Medikamente haben so einen eher klein klingenden Überlebensvorteil, sei es Docetaxel, Abiraterone oder halt Enzalutamide. Trotzdem erklären alle Docs landauf - landab ein Paradigmenwechsel, sind völlig aus dem Häuschen. A little bit over the top, wenn du mich fragen würdest. Wir sollten aber noch die Subgruppenanalyse abwarten, vielleicht ergeben sich da Einsichten, wer, wann am meisten davon profitiert. Durch den vorzeitigen Abbruch der Studie könnte es aber mit einer Subgruppenanalyse dauern...

----------


## W.Rellok

*Oh je Konrad,
*


> ich leide wieder mal 
> unter Brechreiz, Schwäche und Unfähigkeit, mich zu konzentrieren, 
> schon gar nicht auf feingedrechselte Sätze und Zahlen in Studienberichten. 
> Ob das auf die aggressive Blutdrucktherapie seit diesem vermeintlichen 
> Herzkasper zurückzuführen sei, oder vielleicht doch auf das Bicalutamid,
> wie ich anlässlich dieser Herzepisode schon vermutet hatte, weiss ich nicht*.
> ....
> *vielleicht könnte dir unser gemeinsamer Freund Winfried ein paar Tipps geben?


Der erste Rat wäre wegen *Brechreiz unter komplexer Therapie* 



> aggressive Blutdrucktherapie


eine immer zu veranwortende Pause bei der Blutdruckbehandlung unter engmaschiger Blutdruckkontrolle - natürlich in Absprache mit dem behandelnden Internisten. 
Zur spezifischen Prostata-Therapie kann ich natürlich nichts empfehlen.

Ich werde in geeigneter Weise mich mit Konrad in Verbindung setzen. 


Von hier schon mal, bitte noch vor dem Wochenende handeln!


Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

> eine immer zu veranwortende Pause bei der Blutdruckbehandlung unter engmaschiger Blutdruckkontrolle


Lieber Winfried,

zwar habe ich kein Problem mit Brechreiz, obwohl ich nun doch angefangen habe, Atacand 16 mg mittig durchbrochen, also jeden Morgen 8 mg einzunehmen. Es sind jetzt rund 6 Wochen vergangen. Aber seit etwa 14 Tagen habe ich mehrmals in den Vormittagsstunden den Drang Stuhl absetzen zu müssen, und zwar immer im Rhythmus mit Urin ablassen. Es ist mir bekannt, dass Atacand als Diuretikum wirkt, aber warum nun auch gleichzeitiger Stuhldrang? Sollte ich wohl schon jetzt eine Pause mit Atacand machen? Der Hausarzt meiner Frau, der seit ein paar Wochen auch mein Hausarzt ist, weilt in Urlaub. Die Blutdruckwerte bewegen sich bei 2 x täglich gemessen im Mittel immer um 140/60 und auch z.B. 124/54. 

*"Nichts vergoldet die Vergangenheit so sehr wie ein schlechtes Gedächtnis"*
(John Steinbeck)

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Harald,
weil das Thema allgemeiner Betrachtung wert ist, folgende Zitate aus der Roten Liste



> *Welche Nebenwirkungen sind möglich?* 
> Wie alle Arzneimittel kann Atacand Nebenwirkungen haben, die aber nicht bei jedem auftreten müssen. Wichtig ist, dass Sie sich dieser möglichen Nebenwirkungen bewusst sind. 
> *Nehmen Sie Atacand nicht weiter ein und suchen Sie umgehend ärztliche Hilfe auf, wenn Sie eine der folgenden allergischen Reaktionen haben*:
> 
> Schwierigkeiten beim Atmen mit oder ohne Schwellung von Gesicht, Lippen, Zunge und/oder RachenSchwellung von Gesicht, Lippen, Zunge und/oder Rachen, die möglicherweise Schwierigkeiten beim Schlucken verursachen kannstarker Juckreiz der Haut (mit pustelähnlichen Schwellungen)
> Atacand kann zu einer Verminderung der Anzahl der weißen Blutkörperchen führen. Ihre Widerstandsfähigkeit gegenüber Infektionen kann verringert sein und Sie bemerken möglicherweise Müdigkeit, eine Infektion oder Fieber. Falls dies auftritt, wenden Sie sich an Ihren Arzt. Möglicherweise wird Ihr Arzt gelegentlich Blutuntersuchungen durchführen, um zu überprüfen, ob Atacand bislang einen Einfluss auf Ihr Blut hatte (Agranulozytose).
> Andere mögliche Nebenwirkungen beinhalten:
> *Häufig (betrifft 1 bis 10 Anwender von 100)*
> 
> ...


Also, die von Dir beobachteten Stuhlunregelmäßigkeiten sind hier nicht aufgeführt, sind auch schwer erklärbar vom Wirkprinzip. 

Mein Rat, demnächst durch ein 24-Stunden-Blutdruckprotokoll den Umfang der Therapie neu bestimmen lassen.

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Winfried,

vielen Dank für die aktuellen Hinweise aus der Roten Liste und Deinen Rat. Gestern habe ich die neuen Blutwerte bekommen. PSA leider von 0.79 ng/ml wieder auf 0.90 ng/ml angestiegen; aber Hämoglobin nur noch 13.3 g/dl. Vielleicht ein Signal von Atacand?

Gruß Harald.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vielleicht ein Signal von Atacand?


Mit Atacand hatte ich nun über Jahre kein Problem, das damit verbundene
Diureticum hat mir aber das Kalium ausgeschwemmt. Nun hab ich das
mittlerweile genommene 'kaliumsparende' Aldactone wieder abgesetzt, und
siehe, ich fühle mich wieder besser.

*Enzalutamid*, das Thema dieses Threads, werde ich hoffentlich noch lange nicht
brauchen, erst nehm ich nochmal Lucrin (Leuprorelin) dazu. Aber ich werde 
weiter aufmerksam die Verfügbarkeit der teuren Pillen beobachten.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Mafred

Hallo , auch wir sind wegen der Nebenwirkungen skeptisch....und wie lange wird es noch dauern  der jetzige Zustand ?? 
Erhoffen tut man sich von jeder Therapie das Beste, wird aber immer eines besseren belehrt.......So wurde nun bei meinem Ehemann die Chemo abgesetzt , Zunahme der Knochenmetastasen
und erhöhter Lymphknotenbefall besonders im untern Rückenbereich  ( aktuelles Cholin-PET-CT , CT-Abdomen und Skelettszinigraphie )
Seit 10 tagen nun bekommt er Xtandi , die monatliche Zometainfusion gibt's weiterhin und Trenatoneinjektion quartalsmäßig. Da er sich Ende Juli noch eine akute Armthrombose zugezogen hatte erhält er seit 10 Tagen einmal täglich die Clexane 80 (Heparinspritzen ) bis dahin 2 mal täglich.....Nun meinte der Onkologe die Clexane soll er erst mal weiter spritzen....Es soll...warum auch immer sogar den Krankheitsverlauf "positiv" beeinflussen.....sagen die Ärzte...
Nun mal sehen wie sich alles weiter entwickelt.....leider ist die Aussage des Onkologen für uns sehr unbefriedigend aber nun so hin zu nehmen....es wirkt alles nur noch "Lebensverlängernd"....und ich weiß, bald werde ich , wie auch Briele, alleine sein...................
Xtandi ist ja erst seit Juli 2013 hier auf dem Markt .....wir hoffen auf ..ja auf was
Gruß Mafred

----------


## Mafred

Hallo,
wer ist auch auf Xtandi eingestellt ? Dazu die Trenatone ?  Mich, uns interessiert der Verlauf.....
Danke für Antworten
Gruß Mafred

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mich, uns interessiert der Verlauf.....


Zum Verlauf unter Xtandi kann ich persönlich nichts beitragen, bin aber selbst
höchst interessiert an Berichten dazu, auch wenn Xtandi hier in der Schweiz
vorläufig nur beschränkt zugelassen ist.

Nachdem Harald schon auf die Nutzenbewertung nach ANMOG hingewiesen  hatte, 
hat er hier    auf eine Presseaussendung des Herstellers von Xtandi hingewiesen, 
in der die Ergebnisse der PREVAIL-Studie gefeiert werden:

http://www.ots.at/presseaussendung/O...arzinom-anhang
Auszug:



> "Was mich (Prof. Bertrand Tombal) abgesehen von den eindeutigen 
> Wirksamkeitsvorteilen an den Resultaten am meisten beeindruckt, 
> ist die Tatsache, dass die Behandlung mit Enzalutamid die Zeit bis 
> zur Initiierung einer Chemotherapie verlängert. 
> Das ist einer der Schlüsselfaktoren für die Aufrechterhaltung der 
> Lebensqualität von Männern mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakarzinom."
> 
> 
> Die PREVAIL-Studie erbrachte bei Männern mit metastasiertem
> ...


Enzalutamid/Xtandi verspricht also - statistisch - nicht nur eine längere Überlebenszeit
bis zur Progression und eine etwas längere Gesamtüberlebenszeit, sondern
auch während der Therapie eine bessere Lebensqualität als unter Placebo
samt Folgetherapien. 
Siehe dazu auch meine Anmerkungen in Beitrag #22, wobei die Kosten dort
massiv überhöht angegeben sind. Die dürften bei durchschnittlich 13 Monaten
Therapiedauer etwa bei  60'000 liegen, also einige zigtausend Mehrkosten
gegenüber Placebo plus Folgetherapien, sprich Abiraterone+Prednison.

Wäre schön, hier auch mal persönliche Erfahrungen dazu zu lesen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

*Guten Morgen,*
jetzt geht der Betrieb hier in der Praxis los, und meine Tochter rief mich gerade an, um mich daran zu erinnern, das ich noch ein Video machen wollte. Also sprechen wir heute mal kurz über XTANDI® - Enzalutamide ist der Name des Wirkstoffes - und die PREVAIL Studie. Diese Studie untersuchte die Wirksamkeit von XTANDI®/Enzalutamide vor Chemotherapie [Docetaxel/Taxotere®]. Bisher ist es schon zugelassen für den Einsatz nach Chemotherapie, wir hatten hier in der Praxis aber wenig Probleme es beim Einsatz vor Chemotherapie erstattet zu bekommen. Das ist jetzt ein wirklicher Meilenstein für das Medikament XTANDI®, 160mg/Tag [4*40mg], randomisiert gegen eine Placebobehandlung. Das wichtigste Ergebnis dieser Studie war die Verzögerung der per Bildgebung erkennbaren Progression [Radiologic Progression]. Also die Zeit vom Beginn der Studie bis zum Auftreten einer [weiteren] Knochenmetastase, eines neu befallenen Lymphknotens oder einer Organmetastase. Die Zeit bei Placebobehandlung betrug 2.8 Monate, verglichen mit 11.2 Monaten bei Behandlung mit XTANDI® - ein gewaltiger Unterschied.

Warum die Radiologic Progression ein Endpunkt war werde ich euch in einer Minute erklären, aber ich bin mir relativ sicher, das die Studie derart stark ist, dass die FDA diesen Therapieansatz zulassen wird. Die Leitlinien des NCCNs, einer großen Organisation für die Definition von Krebsbehandlungen, hat diese Therapie in die Kategorie I eingestuft, was bedeutet, das es das Mittel der ersten Wahl für Patienten mit kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs vor Chemotherapie ist. Grundlage dafür ist die Verzögerung der Radiologic Progression. 

Der Vorteil beim Gesamtüberleben, war weniger dramatisch, 30.2 Monate bei Placebo gegenüber 32.4 Monate bei XTANDI®, 2.2 Monate zusätzliches Überleben. Das wirft unweigerlich die Frage auf, warum kann man die Radiologic Progression so dramatisch verzögern, was aber dann doch nur relativ wenig Einfluss auf das Gesamtüberleben hat? Ich denke das hängt sehr stark mit den Vorgehensweise zusammen, die man bei Prostatakrebs einsetzt.

Also warum fokussierte man sich auf die Radiologic Progression? XTANDI® hat zwei Eigenschaften die Patienten, aber auch Onkologen irritieren können. Es braucht eine relativ lange Zeit um eine Wirkung zu erkennen, wenn man nur den PSA Wert betrachtet. Die Halbwertzeit des Medikamentes ist 6-7 Tage, was bedeutet, es benötigt 4-6 Wochen, bis sich ein stabiles Niveau eingestellt hat, die volle Wirksamkeit erreicht werden kann. Eine ganz schön lange Verzögerung. Ich sehe hier Patienten, die nach 3 bis 4 Wochen XTANDI® Therapie noch kein PSA Ansprechen beobachten können, und befürchten, das Medikament hätte versagt. Nein, man hat ihnen nur noch nicht genug Zeit gegeben. 

Ich habe auch so den Eindruck, als ob es bei diesem Medikament ein PSA-Flare Effekt [Aufblühen] gibt. Der PSA Wert steigt an, obwohl der Tumor objektiv anspricht. Ich erkenne das daran, dass oft die knochenspezifische-Alkalische-Phosphatase [bALP/OSTASE] abfällt, der PSA Wert aber steigt. Auch meine Kollegen berichten öfters von solchen Effekten. Ich habe einen Patienten mit Lymphknotenmetastasen im Halsbereich, schon von Weitem erkennbar. Seine Knoten schrumpften deutlich, obwohl sich der PSA Wert in etwa verdoppelte.

Der zweite Fehler ist halt, sich nur auf den PSA Wert zu verlassen, da der Wert steigen kann, obwohl es ein objektives Ansprechen gibt. Radiologic Progression ist ein wesentlich robusterer Marker um zu erkennen, ob das Medikament wirkt oder nicht. Wenn sie gerade XTANDI nehmen, fokussieren sie sich nicht ausschließlich auf den PSA Wert! Ist der Krebs in der Röntgendiagnostik erkennbar, dann sollte das zur Verlaufskontrolle durchgeführt werden. Sind die Knochen betroffen ist der sensitivste Knochenmarker die knochenspezifische Alkalische Phosphatase, ein exzellenter Marker.

Eine weitere diagnostische Option ist der Test der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen im Blut, kurz CTC-Test. Fällt die Zahl der Tumorzellen im Blut profitieren sie von der Therapie mit XTANDI®, unabhängig vom PSA Wert. Das ist sicher der bessere Test im Vergleich zum PSA Wert in diesem Stadium. Ein anderes Problem ist, den Test erstattet zu bekommen. Ich selbst bin aber davon überzeugt, da es sehr solide Ergebnisse gibt.

Kommen wir zurück zur Frage, warum sich nur 2.2 Monate Überlebensvorteil ergeben, obwohl das Fortschreiten der Erkrankung für sehr viel länger aufgehalten werden konnte.
...

Fortsetzung folgt

----------


## Hvielemi

Danke für die Transkription des Videos.
Da steckt eine Menge Information drin, die für den
Anwender von Xtandi wichtig ist. Bin gespannt
auf Teil 2.
(Ich bin zu müde, um sonst was dazu zu sagen)

Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

_Kommen wir zurück zur Frage, warum sich nur 2.2 Monate Überlebensvorteil ergeben, obwohl das Fortschreiten der Erkrankung für sehr viel länger aufgehalten werden konnte.
...
Beginnen wir mit Beobachtungen, die wir für praktisch alle Krebserkrankungen machen konnten. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, bedeutet es, das eine Teilremission, also eine etwa 50%ige Größenreduktion des Tumors, nur einen geringen Überlebenszeitvorteil generiert. Über alle Tumorerkrankungen hinweg sprechen wir hier von einer Zeitspanne von einem Monat bis max. einem Jahr Überlebenszeitvorteil. Wobei ein Jahr schon ein spektakuläres Ereignis wäre! Ein großer Überlebenszeitvorteil von mehr als einem Jahr bedarf praktisch immer einer kompletten Remission. Bezogen auf Prostatakrebs bedeutet das ein nicht nachweisbarer PSA Wert [<0.01ng/ml], die Knochen-ALP und die Anzahl der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen im Normbereich und per Bildgebung keine nachweisbaren Läsionen. Man braucht also bei den meisten Tumorerkrankungen eine komplette Remission, um einen erheblichen Überlebenszeitvorteil zu generieren.

Zweitens ist es ein Tatsache, zumindest außerhalb von Prostatakrebs, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, solch ein Ergebnis durch die Behandlung mit nur einem Medikament zu erreichen. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, z.B. GLEEVEC® für die Behandlung der CML, aber diese Ausnahme bestätigt eher die Regel. Für eine komplette Remission bedarf es eigentlich immer einer Kombinationstherapie. Die dabei eingesetzten Medikamente haben unterschiedliche Wirkansätze, so dass der Tumor aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen angegriffen wird. Sie sollten auch unterschiedliche Nebenwirkungen haben, damit das für den Patienten, im Gegensatz zum Tumor, erträglich abläuft.

Drittens kann man beobachten, dass ein großer Überlebensvorteil nach kompletter Remission nur erreichbar ist, wenn die Remission in 3-6 Monaten erreicht wird. Hodgkin's Disease, Non Hodgkin Lymphomas, Hodentumore, Leukemia bei Kindern usw. Bei Prostatakrebs ist die Vorgehensweise aber bisher der sequenzielle Einsatz einzelner Medikamente. Lupron/Eligard alleine, oder XTANDI® alleine, oder Abiraterone [ZYTIGA®] alleine, Taxotere® alleine, Alpharadin alleine, Im Gegensatz zu GLEEVEC® ergibt sich praktisch immer nur eine Teilremission, und der erzielbare Überlebenszeitvorteil ist eher gering.

Der einzige Weg um das Gesamtüberleben bei Prostatakrebs zu erhöhen, ist der Einsatz intelligenter Kombinationstherapien. Der aktuelle Studienansatz der sequenziellen Monotherapie wird das niemals erreichen. Ich sage das ja schon lange, und für die Studienärzte bin ich so ein bisschen ein verrückter Vagabund, da sie sich immer fragen, was ist das nächst beste Medikament? So gesehen ist der Studienansatz völlig logisch. Würde man aber die Frage stellen, die mich bewegt, wären die Studiendesigns ganz anders angelegt. 

Meine Frage wäre: mit den verfügbaren Medikamenten, was hätte den größten Einfluss auf das Gesamtüberleben? Das würde automatisch zu Kombinationstherapien mit dem Ziel einer kompletten Remission führen!

Ich denke das klingt doch logisch, wir sollten nicht fragen, was könnten wir noch danach machen, sondern was generiert ein maximales Überleben. Das beginnt schon bei der Erstdiagnose des metastatischen Prostatakrebses. Was ist der beste Weg zu einer kompletten Remission, und wie müssten wir die Werkzeuge die wir zur Verfügung haben dafür einsetzen?

Dankeschön, und einen schönen Tag noch._


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Neben der interessanten Erklärung, was man bei der Behandlung mit Enzalutamide bei Patienten mit kastrationsresistentem Prostatakrebs beobachten kann und sollte, ist für mich hier wieder mal klar, wie man seine Therapie ausrichten sollte. Nämlich nicht danach, ob man nach Therapie-A noch B und C machen könnte, sondern  welche Sequenz bzw. Kombination bewirkt die größte Überlebenszeit bzw. Lebensqualität!

Immer wieder hören wir hier im Forum folgende Ansichten:

* Operation ist besser, denn danach kann man noch bestrahlen...
* ADT1 ist besser, denn dann hat man noch weitere Optionen
* lassen wir den PSA Wert ansteigen, denn wir therapieren ja nicht den Wert selbst
* wenn man keine ADT parallel zur RT macht kann man das Ergebnis besser beurteilen

Irgendwie scheint das bei den Patienten auf fruchtbaren Boden zu fallen, denn die Frage der Optimierung der Gesamtüberlebenszeit stellt sich ihnen gar nicht erst.

Eine ganz heiße Frage ist z.B. immer wieder ADT1 oder ADT2 oder sogar ADT3? Also Testosteronentzug mit einem, zwei oder sogar drei Medikamenten. Immer und immer wieder heißt es, wenn ADT1 versagt, habe ich wenigstens noch ein paar Optionen. Leider verschenken high-risk Patienten dabei statistisch gesehen wahrscheinlich Lebenszeit[2], ohne das darüber eine entsprechende Aufklärung von Ärzteseite erfolgt wäre.




> ...They found that the time to CRPC was significantly longer in the CAB group than in the monotherapy group in both the intermediate and high risk groups. They also found that in the intermediate and high risk groups OS was significantly longer for the men with CAB...


Ein in der ASCO Post geführtes Interview mit Dr.SCARDINO[3] zeigt, dass Kombinationstherapien wohl auch ausserhalb von Myers Welt als valide Zukunfstperspektive angesehen werden, auch wenn es den zwingenden Beweis momentan noch nicht gibt.




> The remarkable advances in systemic therapy for prostate cancer, including potent new antiandrogens (enzalutamide [Xtandi]), inhibitors of testosterone synthesis (abiraterone [Zytiga]), classic chemotherapy (taxanes, including docetaxel and cabazitaxel [Jevtana Kit]), and immunotherapy (vaccines such as sipuleucel-T [Provenge] and checkpoint blockade with ipilimumab [Yervoy] and antiPD-1 antibody), will be used in combination with radical surgery for locoregional disease in patients with locally extensive and limited metastatic disease who cannot be cured by local therapy alone.


Mittlerweile hat der Hersteller des Medikamentes alle zulassungsrelevanten Daten der PREVAIL Studie an die FDA zwecks Zulassungserweiterung übermittelt. Es darf vermutet werden, dass diese Zulassung zwar nicht dringlich erscheint, aber trotzdem wohl noch in 2014 erteilt werden sollte. Europa, sprich die EMEA hinkt da immer etwas nach, so dass ich nicht vor Anfang 2015 ausgehen würde. Ablauf der ersten Patente zu Enzalutamide, und damit Verfügbarkeit von preiswerteren Generikas nicht vor Ende 2026 (in Europa).

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*[1]:* Myers, XTANDI + Phase 3 PREVAIL Trial
*[2]:* Nowak, Analyzing Time to Developing Castration-Resistant Prostate Cancer and Overall Survival after Initiating Androgen Deprivation Therapy (ADT)
*[3]:* PETER T. SCARDINO, MD, FACS, State-of-the-Art Update on Prostate Cancer

----------


## Urologe

> _
> Zweitens ist es ein Tatsache, zumindest außerhalb von Prostatakrebs, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, solch ein Ergebnis durch die Behandlung mit nur einem Medikament zu erreichen. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, z.B. GLEEVEC® für die Behandlung der CML, aber diese Ausnahme bestätigt eher die Regel. Für eine komplette Remission bedarf es eigentlich immer einer Kombinationstherapie. Die dabei eingesetzten Medikamente haben unterschiedliche Wirkansätze, so dass der Tumor aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen angegriffen wird. Sie sollten auch unterschiedliche Nebenwirkungen haben, damit das für den Patienten, im Gegensatz zum Tumor, erträglich abläuft.
> Meine Frage wäre: mit den verfügbaren Medikamenten, was hätte den größten Einfluss auf das Gesamtüberleben? Das würde automatisch zu Kombinationstherapien mit dem Ziel einer kompletten Remission führen!
> 
> Ich denke das klingt doch logisch, wir sollten nicht fragen, was könnten wir noch danach machen, sondern was generiert ein maximales Überleben. Das beginnt schon bei der Erstdiagnose des metastatischen Prostatakrebses. Was ist der beste Weg zu einer kompletten Remission, und wie müssten wir die Werkzeuge die wir zur Verfügung haben dafür einsetzen?
> _


Das sind Konzepte, die ich schon 2001 in Einzelfällen bei jüngeren, durchmetastasierten Patienten off-label eingesetzt habe: eine DHB plus (niedrig dosierte) Chemotherapie plus Östrogene plus whatever is needed (z.B. Samarium).

Ich habe in dem alten Forum auch einige solche Fälle mal geschildert (vielleicht könnte man die ja raussuchen und hier nochmals reinstellen)
Jedenfalls waren das Patienten mit PSA 1100, 1800, 5400, 9600 etc. und vielen Knochenmetastasen, die wir ALLE nach PSA 0.01 bekommen haben und die alle heute noch leben.

Seitdem glaube ich nicht mehr an die sequentielle Therapie, leitlinienkonform, sondern daran: "Du musst mit VOLLER KRAFT zuschlagen, solange der Mann stark und der Krebs schwach ist!" und nicht umgekehrt,
(Achtung jetzt folgt Sarkasmus) Chemotherapie, Zytiga, Xtandi, Cabitazel etc. auf dem Totenbett hinterherschütten und sich wundern, das keine Lebensverlängerung dabei herauskommt.

----------


## tomblr

> Seitdem glaube ich nicht mehr an die sequentielle Therapie,  leitlinienkonform, sondern daran: "Du musst mit VOLLER KRAFT zuschlagen,  solange der Mann stark und der Krebs schwach ist!" und nicht umgekehrt,
> (Achtung jetzt folgt Sarkasmus) Chemotherapie, Zytiga, Xtandi, Cabitazel  etc. auf dem Totenbett hinterherschütten und sich wundern, das keine  Lebensverlängerung dabei herauskommt.


Na das ist doch mal eine Aussage! Finde ich sehr mutig wenn sich ein Facharzt in diese Richtung äußert.

Womit wir wieder bei den nur beschränkt aussagefähigen Leitlinien wären und deren Anwendung auf ein Kollektiv.....

Tom

----------


## LudwigS

Ein Verwandter wurde vor 5 Jahren - Details verrät er mir nicht - operiert.
Noch während des Klinikaufenthaltes wurde mit einer 2-fachen Hormonblockade (ADT2) begonnen und die Bestrahlung für den Zeitpunkt 3 Monate nach OP festgelegt. Die Klinik hat sich nicht mal ansatzweise für irgendwelche PSA-Verläufe (PSA-Anstiege) nach OP interessiert.
Die Hormonblockade läuft heute noch.

Sowas gibt es auch.

Gruß Ludwig

----------


## Hvielemi

Am 30. Juli betrug mein PSA (extrapoliert) 8 ng/ml. Gleichentags begann ich, täglich 4 grosse Kapseln 
Enzalutamid ('Xtandi') runterzuspülen, bisher ohne nennenswerte Nebenwirkungen.

Aber die Wirkung nach 9 Tagen ist frappant: Letzen Freitag betrug der PSA grad noch 1.6 ng/ml !





> _Kommen wir zurück zur Frage, warum sich nur 2.2 Monate Überlebensvorteil ergeben, obwohl das Fortschreiten der Erkrankung für sehr viel länger aufgehalten werden konnte.
> ...
> Beginnen wir mit Beobachtungen, die wir für praktisch alle Krebserkrankungen machen konnten. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, bedeutet es, das eine Teilremission, also eine etwa 50%ige Größenreduktion des Tumors, nur einen geringen Überlebenszeitvorteil generiert. Über alle Tumorerkrankungen hinweg sprechen wir hier von einer Zeitspanne von einem Monat bis max. einem Jahr Überlebenszeitvorteil. Wobei ein Jahr schon ein spektakuläres Ereignis wäre! Ein großer Überlebenszeitvorteil von mehr als einem Jahr bedarf praktisch immer einer kompletten Remission. Bezogen auf Prostatakrebs bedeutet das ein nicht nachweisbarer PSA Wert [<0.01ng/ml], die Knochen-ALP und die Anzahl der zirkulierenden Tumorzellen im Normbereich und per Bildgebung keine nachweisbaren Läsionen. Man braucht also bei den meisten Tumorerkrankungen eine komplette Remission, um einen erheblichen Überlebenszeitvorteil zu generieren.
> 
> Zweitens ist es ein Tatsache, zumindest außerhalb von Prostatakrebs, dass es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, solch ein Ergebnis durch die Behandlung mit nur einem Medikament zu erreichen. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, z.B. GLEEVEC® für die Behandlung der CML, aber diese Ausnahme bestätigt eher die Regel. Für eine komplette Remission bedarf es eigentlich immer einer Kombinationstherapie. Die dabei eingesetzten Medikamente haben unterschiedliche Wirkansätze, so dass der Tumor aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen angegriffen wird. Sie sollten auch unterschiedliche Nebenwirkungen haben, damit das für den Patienten, im Gegensatz zum Tumor, erträglich abläuft.
> 
> Drittens kann man beobachten, dass ein großer Überlebensvorteil nach kompletter Remission nur erreichbar ist, wenn die Remission in 3-6 Monaten erreicht wird. Hodgkin's Disease, Non Hodgkin Lymphomas, Hodentumore, Leukemia bei Kindern usw. Bei Prostatakrebs ist die Vorgehensweise aber bisher der sequenzielle Einsatz einzelner Medikamente. Lupron/Eligard alleine, oder XTANDI® alleine, oder Abiraterone [ZYTIGA®] alleine, Taxotere® alleine, Alpharadin alleine, Im Gegensatz zu GLEEVEC® ergibt sich praktisch immer nur eine Teilremission, und der erzielbare Überlebenszeitvorteil ist eher gering.
> 
> Der einzige Weg um das Gesamtüberleben bei Prostatakrebs zu erhöhen, ist der Einsatz intelligenter Kombinationstherapien._


Nach diesem schönen Anfangserfolg beobachte ich den PSA weiter, und alle
 drei Monate gibt es ein MRT. Sollte der PSA nicht auf <0.01 ng/ml fallen 
UND im MRT noch Metastasen in den Lymphknoten sichtbar sein, wwird man 
wohl nachhelfen müssen, z.B. mit einer PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

> Am 30. Juli betrug mein PSA (extrapoliert) 8 ng/ml. 
> Gleichentags begann ich, täglich 4 grosse Kapseln Enzalutamid ('Xtandi') runterzuspülen, 
> bisher ohne nennenswerte Nebenwirkungen.
> 
> Aber die Wirkung nach 9 Tagen ist frappant: Letzen Freitag betrug der PSA grad noch 1.6 ng/ml !
> 
> 
> Nach diesem schönen Anfangserfolg beobachte ich den PSA weiter, und alle
>  drei Monate gibt es ein MRT. Sollte der PSA nicht auf <0.01 ng/ml fallen 
> ...


Nun ist es mehr als ein halbes Jahr, dass ich abends 'Xtandi'-Kapseln
runterspüle. Die flutschen mittlerweile leicht und es gehört einfach zum
Tagesablauf.
Nebenwirkungen sind eine zunehmende Müdigkeit, damit verbunden auch
Konzentrationsstörungen, Wortfindungsprobleme. Zwischendurch dann
wieder mal ein Hoch, das wir dann prompt für eine Bergwanderung
einsetzen. Das kostet dann eine Woche körperliche Mattheit.

_Rückenschmerzen, trockene Haut, Jucken, Ermüdung, Schwellungen,
Schlaflosigkeit, Hitzewallungen, Durchfall_ ... Das alles ist nicht neu mit
Xtandi, aber verstärkt und so im Waschzettel als _sehr häufig_ oder _häufig_
angekündigt.
Auch _"Schwierigkeiten beim Problemlösen"_ steht da drin, ein Grund, warum
ich hier im Forum weniger schreibe und, so meine ich, leider auch weniger 
treffend schreibe als auch schon. Schade.

Weder ist der PSA auf <0.01 ng/ml gefallen, noch sind die Metastasen
aus dem MRT bzw. zuletzt CT verschwunden.
Aber: 
Nun schon über mehrere Messperioden ist der PSA bei 0.03ng/ml,
was durchaus als sehr tiefer Nadir (?) gesehen werden kann, und die
paraaortalen Lymphknoten sind in MRT bzw. CT weiter unverändert.

Der Lebensqualität will ich jetzt nachhelfen, indem ich die parallel
laufende Androgendeprivation mit 'Lucrin' mal weglasse. Die bisherigen
beiden Unterbrüche zeigten durchaus Wirkung (lies hier: ), doch
sollte es diesmal mit 'Xtandi' ohne PSA-Anstieg vonstatten gehen.

Von der oben angekündigten Kombination mit einer PSMA-Radiorezeptor-
ligandentherapie oder gar Chemo sehe ich ab, solange die nun gefundene 
Stabilität vorherrscht.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Nun will ich in diesem Thread das Thema 'Xtandi' (vorläufig?) für mich
abschliessen:

Nach ca. acht Monaten wurde der PSA-Nadir von 0.03 ng/ml bestätigt durch
einen PSA-Anstieg über zwei Messperioden, zuletzt 0.11 am 9. April 2015.
Dies nahmen wir zum Anlass, Xtandi abzusetzen, um mir Gelegenheit zu
geben, mich von der mittlerweile vollkommenen Erschöpfung und den Brust-
und Rückenschmerzen zu erholen.

Doch weit gefehlt, es kam schlimmer, bis ich nur mit einem wüsten Schmerzmittel-
Cocktail die Nacht auf letzten Donnerstag überstand (heute ist Samstag).
Als Ursache von Schmerz und Erschöpfung wurde schliesslich eine verschleppte
Brustfellentzündung gefunden. Das verabreichte Penicillin vertrieb die
Schmerzen innert zweier Stunden, und gestern genossen wir vorsichtig das
prächtige Bergwetter mit einer kleinen Wanderung zum Chabissen-Stein.

Mag sein, dass Xtandi ein Mit-Auslöser dieser Entzündung war, aber die im
Vorbeitrag beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen _Müdigkeit, Erschöpfung, Rücken-
schmerzen_ und vielleicht auch _Schlaflosigkeit_ kann man von meiner Liste der
direkten Nebenwirkungen von Xtandi streichen. Das war wohl schon länger
das Problem mit dem Brustfell.

Mein Rückblick auf die Zeit mit Xtandi fällt damit nachträglich besser aus,
als zwischenzeitlich gedacht. Ein PSA-Rückgang um drei Grössenordnungen
und bisher acht Monate radiologischer Stillstand sind eine bemerkenswerte
Erfolgsgeschichte eines Medikamentes, das mir die Krankenkasse zu Beginn
noch verweigern wollte.
Kommt hinzu, dass es bei der gegenwärtigen Verdoppelungszeit von knapp
fünf Wochen nochmals ein gutes halbes Jahr dauern wird, bis der PSA-Wert
wieder den Ausgangswert von Juli 2014 erreicht haben wird.

Was dann? Naja: Carpe diem!
Konrad


Weiter geht diese _never-ending Story_ hier:

----------

